# Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????



## Carpmen (17. April 2010)

ich war gestern mit einer bekannten Angeln die vor paar Tagen erst Ihren Schein bekommen hat und da den ganzen Tag fast gar nix gegangen ist ausser paar minimale Zupfer hat sie mich gefragt was man da an so einen Tag tun kann ?

ich habe Ihr dann geantwortet und gesagt am besten vorher anfüttern oder einen anderen Köder ausprobieren 
wir hatten dann auch schon unsere ganze Köderpalette durch was wir dabei hatten Mais Boilie Wurm Made Teig dann habe halt zu Ihr so aus Spass gesagt sie soll doch einfach mal ein stück ihrer Bananschale drannhängen |kopfkrat

was soll ich sagen dauerte keine halbe Stunde und es hat ein Karpfen gebissen #c #q

war dann aber auch für den Tag der einzige


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Ess mal ne Bananenschale....dann bin ich gespannt ob du das weiterhin anbietest.


Ich denk der Karpfen hat nur wegem süßen Geruch der Bananenfrucht gebissen.....mit der Frucht selber kann ichs mir gut vorstellen,gibt ja auch Bananen Baits Dips und Co....... aber nicht mit der Schale !

Zumal die Haare die man beim schälen einer Banane immer abzieht irgend ein Gift in sich haben, wir haben das früher immer getrocknet und geraucht.....da drehts dir mit der Zeit richtig die Birne....


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Ich würds nich machen, weil die Schale Bitterstoffe enthält und es der Karpfen abschluckt...denen wird sowieso schon mehr als genug zugemutet wo keiner richtig weiß ob das irgendwelche Langzeitschäden nach sich zieht.....

*Außerdem find ichs so schon nicht okay, das man den Fischen Zeugs gibt was wir wegschmeissen !*

Die Naturschützer freuen sich wenn se sehen das wir unsere Abfälle verfüttern.....


----------



## Wizard2 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

...außerdem hat ja auch keiner was von anfüttern mit bananenschalen geschrieben, sondern es geht um hakenköder.
eigentl. keine schlechte idee günstig mit bananen flavour zu fischen, denn die frucht hält wohl schlecht am haken


----------



## u-see fischer (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich Dir, Deine Ernährung mal auf "Karpfenbasis" umzustellen und Dich die nächsten Tage mal von Pellets, gegohrenem Mais und schleimigen Tigernüssen, sowie den gepanschten Boilies zu ernähren.... Wenn Du so um das Wohlergehen der Fische bedacht bist.....
> 
> Wenn den Fischen was nicht bekommen würde, würden sie es nicht fressen - da haben die Tiere den Menschen was voraus



Martin, Du hast noch vergessen solche Delikatessen wie Tubifex Würmer, Tau und Mistwürmer, Muscheln und Schnecken (auch Naktschnecken) zu erwähnen. Dem Karpfen schmeckt das Zeug, es gehöhrt zu seiner natürlichen Nahrung. Mir dreht sich bei dem Gedanken der Magen um, wenn ich mich nur noch davon ernähren müsste.

Daher denke ich auch, man muss den Karpfen nicht "vermenschlichen" und immer davon ausgehen "Was mir Schmeckt und bekommt, bekommt dem Karpfen auch". Fische haben einen ganz anderen Verdauungstrakt, sie können noch Dinge verdauen, wobei wir verhungern würden.


----------



## padotcom (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Bananenschalen giftig, rohe Kartoffeln giftig.....

Wundert mich das nicht alle Karpfen längst ausgerottet sind.
Karpfen sind keine Menschen. |supergri


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Rohe Kartoffel Giftig Bananen Schale Giftig 

das hört sich an als würde man direkt sterben wen man die zwei sachen auch nur anfasst das ist erst ab einer sher großen menge giftig wen du  2-3 rohe kartoffeln isst dann bekommste nen ordentlichen feifnischen in der analgegen das gleiche mit ner bananenschale aber richtig GIFTIG  sind die  noch lange nicht 

und es wird wohl allen kla sein das FISCHE keine MENSCHEN sind und MENSCHEN keine FISCHE 

also heist es nicht das was uns nicht so gut bekommt das davon direkt die fische sterben #d 

auserdem wollte er uns ja auch nur mal sein erlebnis mit so einem ungewöhlichen köder schreiben und damit sogar  einen fisch gefangen hat und es selbst kaum glaubte ....:m 

achja noch was es war hir keine rede vom anfüttern noch von einem neuen hakenköder ... 


TL


----------



## padotcom (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Giftig für wen??? Viele Tiere fressen rohe Kartoffeln...... Wie gesagt, Tiere fressen nur das, was ihnen bekommt.....


 
So mein ich das ja. Jedesmal wenn einer mal nen alternativen Köder probiert, trötet jemand, das das giftig ist und dem Karpfen nicht bekommt. 
Kunstmaden sind bestimmt auch nicht bekömmlich....:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Außerdem find ichs so schon nicht okay, das man den Fischen Zeugs gibt was wir wegschmeissen !*



Wieso wegschmeißen ???. Muss man die Dinger schälen ? Ich denke bei Obst sind die wertvollsten Vitamine in der Schale ?


----------



## u-see fischer (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Außerdem find ichs so schon nicht okay, das man den Fischen Zeugs gibt was wir wegschmeissen !*



Finde ich auch nicht gut. Die Sachen die wir wegschmeißen sollten wir den örtlichen Tafeln geben, die verfüttern das an Obdachlose. 
Die Fische sollten das nicht bekommen.


----------



## Jigga2010 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Zumal die Haare die man beim schälen einer Banane immer abzieht irgend ein Gift in sich haben, wir haben das früher immer getrocknet und geraucht.....da drehts dir mit der Zeit richtig die Birne....





Der Satz ist bisher der geilste !:q Hammer was hab ich gelacht


----------



## Hook23 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

<zusammengepanschte Boilies>
Sorry wer so etwas schreibt hat Null Ahnung von der modernen Karpfenanglerei. Ordentlich zusammengesetzte Boilies werden vom Karpfen zu Gänze verwertet!


----------



## Andal (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Goiles Thema... alles drin, was so ein Alternativköderthread braucht. Kindchenschema, Karpfenanglers Streichelzoo und Knigges anglerischer Imperativ! :m

Warum sollte ein Karpfen so ein Stückerl Bananenschale nicht versuchen? Und anders, als mit dem Maul kann er das ja wohl schlecht machen. Aus seiner Sicht nur dumm, wenn dann ausgerechnet in dem ersten Kontakt auch ein Haken steckt!

Ja und die boardeigenen Toxikologen erstaunen mich auch immer wieder. Kaum kommt etwas weniger alltägliches ins Spiel, wissen sie sofort, dass es "giftig" ist. #h


----------



## snorreausflake (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *Außerdem find ichs so schon nicht okay, das man den Fischen Zeugs gibt was wir wegschmeissen !*


Ist dafür besser mit Zeug zu fischen wo andere Länder von träumen, siehe z.B. Mais|kopfkrat

Find´s einfach immer wieder lustig wenn man aus langeweile beim fischen sich irgendnen "Blödsinn" ausdenkt und das dann auch noch Fisch bringt:m
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal Kaugummi an Haken gemacht, ging auf Rotaugen auch super|rolleyes

Hat jamand mal die Sendung mit Matt Heyes geshen als er in Italien war?Da hat er mit Erbeeren und Fererro Roche auf Karpfen gefischt:m


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ist dafür besser mit Zeug zu fischen wo andere Länder von träumen, siehe z.B. Mais|kopfkrat




Versteh nich genau....wie meinst das jetzt bzw in welchem Zusammenhang ?


----------



## colognecarp (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Jo Knigge da hast du wohl mal ne Banane zu viel geraucht wa :q 
Ich durfte mal einen Bericht lesen wo sie mit Legosteinen als Hakenköder Karpfen gezogen haben, geht alles !


----------



## Taskin (17. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

zum thema giftig muss ich jetzt mal mein kommentar ablassen.
ich bin auch der meinung, das die karpfen einfach nicht mit dem menschen zu vergleichen sind.
würdet ihr nen schluck wasser trinken im dem ihr angelt? kanal,see, weiher? - karpfen leben darin
was macht ihr, wenn ir nen blutekel oder sonstige wasserläuse habt? angst vor krankheiten oder sonstige bakterien, karpfen müssen damit leben.
was wahr denn mit dem letzten sommer und den vielen badeverbot wegen blaualgengen, wovon wir menschen erbrechen oder sonstige erkrankungen bekommen? - karpfen leben in diesem wasser und leben auch noch.
ich kenn viele die in panik ausbrechen, wenn se sich mit nen haken pieksen, weil die letzte tetanusimpfung schon 4 jahre her ist. was ist dann mit karpfen?

also was ich sagen will, ist das man sie schlichtweg nicht mit dem menschlichen verdauungssystem,immunsystem oder sonst welchem system vergleichen kann...


MfG Taskin


----------



## Knigge007 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



padotcom schrieb:


> Bananenschalen giftig, rohe Kartoffeln giftig.....
> 
> Wundert mich das nicht alle Karpfen längst ausgerottet sind.
> Karpfen sind keine Menschen. |supergri





Ne, ich denk Karpfen werden durch Bananenschalen höchstens-High...was vielleicht von Vorteil ist weil die großen dann nich mehr so scheu auf unsere Hakenköder reagieren......ich würd dann am besten hingehen und noch bissle gemahlene Muskatnuss dazugeben in jede Futterkugel noch bissle richtigen Hanf und Ihm per Schlaufe noch ne Packung großer langer OCB Päckchen mit beimischen, denk da freuen se sich bestimmt drübert......




Es mag ja sein das n Fisch kein Mensch ist, aber ist das für euch dann ein Freifahrschein alles in See reinzuschmeissen was euch unter die Fingernägel kommt ?

Weil genau so kommts nämlich rüber !


----------



## wusel345 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

*[Zitat von Knigge]*
*Es mag ja sein das n Fisch kein Mensch ist, aber ist das für euch dann ein Freifahrschein alles in See reinzuschmeissen was euch unter die Fingernägel kommt ?*

*Weil genau so kommts nämlich rüber ! *
*[Zitat Ende]*

Bezugnehmend auf die Bananenschalen habe ich hier nirgendwo gelesen, dass irgend jemand mit denselbigen kiloweise anfüttert. Ich habe auch noch niemanden gesehen, der pfundweise frischgepflückte Erdbeeren als Anfutter verwendet (ich würde sie auch lieber selber essen |supergri, obwohl Erdbeeren auch fängig sein sollen). Mit Kartoffeln habe ich schon auf Karpfen geangelt, da gab es einige von euch noch gar nicht. Diese Seen und Teiche gibt es heute noch und haben einen guten Fischbestand, obwohl wir damals auch angefüttert haben. Nur haben wir unser Anfutter nicht gleich tonnenweise in den See verbracht, wie es heute mit Boilies üblich ist, sondern immer nur soviel, dass die Viecher auf den Geschmack kommen und mein Tipp für überfischte Gewässer ist heute immer noch: Mini-Kartoffel, kurz angekocht, am Haar, event. mit Honig oder Vanillezucker gesüßt. 
Und wenn jemand mit Bananenschale Karpfen fängt, ich gönne es ihm, solange er oder sie nicht mit ganzen Schalen anfüttert. 
Da kommt mir doch eine Idee: Weizenkleie (aus dem Raiffeisenmarkt) mit Wasser anrühren, bis eine formbare Konsistenz erreicht wird, Banane zermatschen sowie die Schale der Banane klein schneiden und beides untermischen. Anfutter fertig. Von der Mischung 4 oder 5 handtellergroße Bälle als Lockfutter in den Tümpel. Die Futterwolke der Kleie lockt Schwärme Weißfische an (Haben wir früher immer so gemacht. Auch auf Raubfisch mit totem KöFi.), die größeren Stücke sinken auf den Gewässergrund. Nun müssten infolge Futterneid wiederum die Karpfen auf den Plan gerufen werden, denn die haben ja vielleicht auch Hunger. Sie "erschnuppern" natürlich die Banane und denken "Machen wir doch heute mal einen Obsttag" |supergri. Nun am Futterplatz ein kleines Stück Bananenschale am Haar anbieten. Vielleicht klappt es. Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Lenzibald (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Servus.
Das Problem ist das sobald man über KArpfenköder spricht sofort die Meinung kommt das kiloweise angefüttert wird damit. Wenn ich heute ne feste Erdbeere anhänge muß ich nicht 10kilo Erdbeeren reinwerfen. Ich fange 99% meiner Karpfen komplett ohne anfüttern. Die paar gramm Futter in einer 20gr Futterspirale reichen mir vollkommen aus. Die aussage das die Boilies komplett von den Schlundzähnen zermalmt werden kommt ein wenig suspekt vor. Wenn ich mir ein Boilie ich habe verschiedene Sorten und Marken versucht die sind so Hart das der Karpfen schon die Beißkraft eine Pittbulls braucht um die kleinzukriegen. Wenns den nichtmal zerreißt wenn ich ihn mit der Schleuder gegen einen Baum schieße sondern so zurückprallt und mir einen riesen blauen Fleck verpasst tat höllisch weh. Dann möchte ich den KArpfen sehen der diesen Boilie zermahlt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Doc Plato (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Martin, entspann Dich doch mal und rauch Dir erstmal ne Banane!


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Selbst wenn die pflanzlichen halluzinogenen Stoffe bei Fische wirken würden (wegen fehlender Hirnrinde usw.) werden sie bestimmt nicht so gut drauf kommen, dass das ganze im Fressflash endet, also vorsicht!

und Danke für den Tip mit den Legosteinen, hab da noch genug von früher um  mal richtig gut Anzufüttern.


----------



## Andal (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Carpmen schrieb:


> *ich war gestern mit einer bekannten Angeln die vor paar Tagen erst Ihren Schein bekommen hat *und da den ganzen Tag fast gar nix gegangen ist ausser paar minimale Zupfer hat sie mich gefragt was man da an so einen Tag tun kann ?
> 
> ich habe Ihr dann geantwortet und gesagt am besten vorher anfüttern oder einen anderen Köder ausprobieren
> wir hatten dann auch schon unsere ganze Köderpalette durch was wir dabei hatten Mais Boilie Wurm Made Teig *dann habe halt zu Ihr so aus Spass gesagt sie soll doch einfach mal ein stück ihrer Bananschale drannhängen* |kopfkrat
> ...



Was ihr da in einen kurzen Erlebnisbericht hineininterpretiert ist schon wirklich bodenlos, bis böswillig, oder auch nur dumm!

Da hat eine Anfängerin ein einziges Stückchen Bananenschale an den Haken gegeben und prompt per Anfängerglück einen einzigen Karpfen gefangen.

Und was machen die Herren Superexperten?

Sie faseln etwas von toxischen Stoffen, Bananenschalenverklappung im enormen Umfang, psychogenen Drogen und weiß der Teufel noch von welchem Dreck. Ihr sollte euch was schämen, dem Mädel so die Freude am ersten Karpfen zu versauen, nur weil ein Fitzel Bananenschale nicht in euer betriebsblindes Köderschema der gekochten Teigkugel passt!

Da muss sich keiner wundern, warum eure ach so zeitgenössische Form des Karpfenfangs so einen zweifelhaften Ruf genießt. Das schlimmste dabei ist ja, dass das nicht durch alle Carper verursacht wird, sondern nur durch ein paar Plärrer und Wichtigmacher. Solche Leute braucht das Angeln so dringend, wie eitrige Weisheitszähne.

Ja richtig erkannt, mir kam grad die Galle hoch! :v

Nur zu, es wird sich schon wer finden, dem der Schuh passt!


----------



## Hook23 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

< Die aussage das die Boilies komplett von den Schlundzähnen zermalmt werden kommt ein wenig suspekt vor. Wenn ich mir ein Boilie ich habe verschiedene Sorten und Marken versucht die sind so Hart das der Karpfen schon die Beißkraft eine Pittbulls braucht um die kleinzukriegen.>
Looool!
Schon mal gesehn wenn ein Carp Muscheln knackt und danach nur mehr Splitter vom Gehäuse ausscheidet?


----------



## u-see fischer (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... voll daneben, wenn Du das ernst meinst..... selbst mit Smiley#d



Martin,

das war außschließlich sarkastisch gemeint. 

Ich kann jemanden nicht verstehen, der es nicht gut findet, wenn Fische etwas bekommen was man(n) wegschmeißt, gleichzeitig leben Menschen von den Tafeln und wissen nicht, wie sie satt werden sollen.

Sorry, wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Servus.
@Hook23
Die Dreikantmuscheln und auch eine Teichmuschel kann ich mit der Hand zerdrücken aber bei einigen Boilies geht das nicht habs selber versucht und ich bin keine 1,2meter mit 40kilo.
Leute macht euch nicht immer gleich verrückt wenn mal was nicht in euer Cerpschema passt. 
Andal sehr gutes Posting mir geht teilweise genauso.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## snorreausflake (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Versteh nich genau....wie meinst das jetzt bzw in welchem Zusammenhang ?


Ich meinte damit das wir teilweise mit 1a Lebensmittel fischen,
z.B. Mais, Weizen, Gries im Boilie etc..


----------



## Kaschi (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

und wen die bannane,kartoffel oder sonst was giftig währe für den Karpfen is es doch recht egal wen er gleich geschlachtet wird


----------



## Hook23 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> @Hook23
> Die Dreikantmuscheln und auch eine Teichmuschel kann ich mit der Hand zerdrücken aber bei einigen Boilies geht das nicht habs selber versucht und ich bin keine 1,2meter mit 40kilo.
> Leute macht euch nicht immer gleich verrückt wenn mal was nicht in euer Cerpschema passt.
> ...


Weichen Boilies im Wasser auf? und sind dann leicht zu knacken?


----------



## colognecarp (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> und Danke für den Tip mit den Legosteinen, hab da noch genug von früher um  mal richtig gut Anzufüttern.



Denk dran Legosteine sind Popups


----------



## Lenzibald (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Servus.
Wie schon mal gesagt hab ich versuchsweise mehrere Boilisorten in Wasser eingelegt die waren zwar außen etwas weicher aber innen nach mehreren Tagen noch genauso Steinhart wie am Anfang. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit selbstgedrehten ist ich hab nur verschiedene "Markenboilies" versucht. Das es vieleicht Schädlich ist wenn ich Tonnenweise Kartoffel ins Wasser schmeiße streite ich auch nicht ab. Es geht mir um geringe Mengen wie sagen wir mal 10 kleine Kartoffel am Tag und da kann mir keiner Weismachen das deswegen hunderte Karpfen eingehen. Wenn ich Jeden 2ten Tag 1Tonne Boilies in einen 3ha See schmeiße werden die Fische wahrscheinlich auch bald eingehen weil der See umkippt.
Ich sags jetzt zum leztenmal für die die es einfach nicht kapieren wollen "DIE MENGE MACHTS" egal welche art von Futter.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

@ Lenzi:

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat nur mal so, aus Jux und Dollerei, einem mittelprächtigen Karpfen den Daumen in den Rachen gesteckt. Was solls, der hat ja keine Zähne, wie ein Hecht.

Der Daumen reicht bis zum Schlundgebiss und die kläglichen Reste des Daumennagels hat anschließend die chirurgische Ambulanz entfernt. Ich wa nicht dabei, durfte aber ein paar Tage später den Daumen besichtigen. Danke!

Auch einen richtig harten Boilie knuspert der weg, wie du eine Erdnuss!


----------



## Lenzibald (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Servus.
@Andal
Ich glaub dir schon, nur ich bin glaub ich noch nicht ganz blöd. Ich habe selber bei einem 16kilo Spiegler die Boilies im Bauch gespürt schöne runde Kugeln. Also kann der Fisch die nicht zerkaut haben. Ich muß auch sagen das ich nicht der Boilieangler bin sondern nur nebenbei eine Rute mit Boilie und Selbsthakmethode liegen habe. Meißtens fisch ich eine Rute mit Pose oder mit Teig und allen anderen Ködern auf Grund. Wie gesagt ich hab schon vieles getestet von einem Stück Banane über Erdbeeren Erbsen Bohnen Omletten Frühstücksfleisch und so weiter.
Ich denke wir zwei sind uns einig das es nicht nur Boilies gibt, und es immer die Menge ist die eventuell Schaden anrichtet.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (18. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Logisch... im Extrem liegt nie der Segen!


----------



## kati48268 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ihr da in einen kurzen Erlebnisbericht hineininterpretiert ist schon wirklich bodenlos, bis böswillig, oder auch nur dumm!
> 
> Da hat eine Anfängerin ein einziges Stückchen Bananenschale an den Haken gegeben und prompt per Anfängerglück einen einzigen Karpfen gefangen.
> 
> ...




|good: #6 :vik:
Musste ich jetzt mal loswerden!


----------



## olaf70 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*

Ich stehe ja jedem Laster aufgeschlossen gegenüber und nehm im Prinzip alles was mein Dealer empfiehlt.Also hab eben grad mal zu Versuchszwecken ne` Bananenschale geraucht. So zur Feierabendentspannung, .
Also liebe Kinder,macht das bloß nicht nach!!!
10 Minuten nach "Genuß" tritt ein flotter Otto ein, aber richtig. Und sonst null Wirkung.
....und wie werde ich diesen beknackten rosa Elefanten wieder los?


----------



## colognecarp (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |good: #6 :vik:
> Musste ich jetzt mal loswerden!



Aber wirklich gut |supergri


----------



## schadstoff (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Ich stehe ja jedem Laster aufgeschlossen gegenüber und nehm im Prinzip alles was mein Dealer empfiehlt.Also hab eben grad mal zu Versuchszwecken ne` Bananenschale geraucht. So zur Feierabendentspannung, .
> Also liebe Kinder,macht das bloß nicht nach!!!
> 10 Minuten nach "Genuß" tritt ein flotter Otto ein, aber richtig. Und sonst null Wirkung.
> ....und wie werde ich diesen beknackten rosa Elefanten wieder los?





Hehe, probiers mal mit Muskatnuss nimm ne ganze und koch die  mit wasser aus was für eine Tassenbefüllung reicht.
dann geht der Rosa Elefant weg kommt aber mit seiner Rosa Herde wieder.


Wohl bekomms #d


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen auf Bananenschale ??????*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Hehe, probiers mal mit Muskatnuss nimm ne ganze und koch die  mit wasser aus was für eine Tassenbefüllung reicht.
> dann geht der Rosa Elefant weg kommt aber mit seiner Rosa Herde wieder.
> 
> 
> Wohl bekomms #d



ich würd des mit den Tips bleiben lasse, nacher macht das ein 12 jähriger, der hier mitließt nach, ob der da gut drauf vorbereitet ist ist mehr als fraglich.
Hab generell nix gegen solche Exprimente, aber man sollte das halt nicht falsch machen.


----------

